# Sketching it out ...



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

So I've gone through all the Pinterest pins I've downloaded onto my Halloween Inspiration board, and I've sketched out a couple of things I'm going to build/create for my haunt this year. The first, and probably the most important, will be the archway.










I'll start by creating a couple of faux stone pillars that look like a broken archway ... some bent rebar at the top will add to that effect. Spiderwebs will complete the arch. A large spider, some spider eggs, and some bones/skull should do the trick. This will be at the head of the walkway to the front door.

I've already shown you the front door ... with all the spiders attached to it.

Here's a sketch of a hat I want to make.










I'll put an LED into the top of the hat to shine up to the spider.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey Dr. Maniaco , 

The pillar sketch is a great start . Should look creepy when you construct them . The broken rebar will definitely add to the realism . Nice addition to your door .


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You should frame the sketches after you finish the build - they are so fun to look at


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:OMG!!! James...you are a fantastic artist! (why am I not surprised?) That is going to be one kick ass arch....I am so excited to see your builds this year. You have such a creative mind!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Nice idea having the spider web complete the arch. It really makes it unique. Don't think I've seen one like that before. Great idea! Things like an arch you want to start early because the more time you spend on it the better it will look when finished.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:OMG!!! You have such a creative mind!


"Creative ..."

Yeah, let's go with that.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Super cool hat idea too.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Love that hat concept! I'm working on a giant mosquito for this year's costume, and the idea of lighting it from underneath is brilliant...thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the column you have planned. Make sure to start a progress thread once you get started.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

I love the fear that a spider can bring....during our haunt , I just talked about a large spider ( that wasn't there) coming down on them......I wanted to shoot some silly string down from the trees ....but some people at the haunt said some people may get mad....what do ou think?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

*Spider Tree*

I have a fairly large oak tree in the front yard, so I thought I'd do something like this to it ...










... among other things.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love that sketch and the idea!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> I have a fairly large oak tree in the front yard, so I thought I'd do something like this to it ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I love this idea - and wouldn't be too difficult to achieve in terms of posing. Will be looking forward to some photos of this Dr M!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Fantastic concepts and drawings! Looking forward to see how these turn out!

:jol:


----------

